# Reparación Technics SU-Z1



## jpetraccaro (Sep 6, 2011)

Buenas tardes a todos, me llego a mis manos hace ya unas semanas dicho equipo debido a que no funcionaba. Al revisarlo por completo vi varios transistores quemados, algunos zener volados pre amp con dudas de si funcionan o no. En síntesis mi problema arranca en que la parte de potencia es un STK2028 Y NO LOGRO HACER ANDAR EL EQUIPO CON NADA, SIEMPRE TIRA ENTRE 20v Y 30v en las salidas, cambie absolutamente todo, todos los transistores, todos los zener quemados, los 2 pre amp (AN7060) y hasta el mismo STK2028 y no consigo una sola mejoría. Si alguien me puede ayudar con esto, aportando alguna idea o ayudando a conseguir info del stk2028 xq no logro conseguir nada por ende estoy reparando a siegas!

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## zopilote (Sep 6, 2011)

Creo que tu mismo te haz catalogado como un cambia componentes, pero asumiste el reto.
 No tengo información de tu aparato, pero puedes tomar informacion de un modelo similar como el SU-Z2(tiene un STK parecido) o SU-25, que si tienen diagramas publicado. Personalmente me es muy dificil reparar dichos amplificadores, yo les considero un reto vintage.


----------



## jmgm (Sep 6, 2011)

jpetraccaro dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos, me llego a mis manos hace ya unas semanas dicho equipo debido a que no funcionaba. Al revisarlo por completo vi varios transistores quemados, algunos zener volados pre amp con dudas de si funcionan o no. En síntesis mi problema arranca en que la parte de potencia es un STK2028 Y NO LOGRO HACER ANDAR EL EQUIPO CON NADA, SIEMPRE TIRA ENTRE 20v Y 30v en las salidas, cambie absolutamente todo, todos los transistores, todos los zener quemados, los 2 pre amp (AN7060) y hasta el mismo STK2028 y no consigo una sola mejoría. Si alguien me puede ayudar con esto, aportando alguna idea o ayudando a conseguir info del stk2028 xq no logro conseguir nada por ende estoy reparando a siegas!
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias.



has comprovado los voltages de la fuente ?alimentacion del stk,alimentacion del preamplificador,etc..
este stk lleva mute?


----------



## pandacba (Sep 6, 2011)

Ese hibrido no es todo el amplificador, eran etapade de potencia darlington, se hacia con transisotres discretos la entrada diferenical y el driver en clase "A", trabaja con fuente partida, si falta una de las tensiones la otra estara presente en la salida, si el par diferencial esta dañado y/o no apareado tambièn dara problemas.
Podras subir alguans fotos de las placas por amobos lados? de ser posibl lo màs nitidas posibles


----------



## jpetraccaro (Sep 7, 2011)

zopilote dijo:


> Creo que tu mismo te haz catalogado como un cambia componentes, pero asumiste el reto.
> No tengo información de tu aparato, pero puedes tomar informacion de un modelo similar como el SU-Z2(tiene un STK parecido) o SU-25, que si tienen diagramas publicado. Personalmente me es muy dificil reparar dichos amplificadores, yo les considero un reto vintage.



Bueno ahora con estos diagramas me facilitaste un poco las cosas y entre lo q aportaron los demas ya tengo nuevos caminos para seguir, desp subo fopos de ambas caras y frente del equipo, lo raro en todo esto es que recien desacople el stk y los 2 pre y las agujas q marcan señal en las salidas no marcan mas nada pero sigue habiendo -20V en ambas salidas y eso q ni los pre ni el stk estan conectados!


----------



## Gaby69 (Oct 4, 2021)

jpetraccaro dijo:


> Bueno ahora con estos diagramas me facilitaste un poco las cosas y entre lo q aportaron los demas ya tengo nuevos caminos para seguir, desp subo fopos de ambas caras y frente del equipo, lo raro en todo esto es que recien desacople el stk y los 2 pre y las agujas q marcan señal en las salidas no marcan mas nada pero sigue habiendo -20V en ambas salidas y eso q ni los pre ni el stk estan conectados!


Hola jptraccaro, pasaron 10 años y yo hoy estoy teniendo el mismo problema con el mismo equipo... recordas si pudiste solucionarlo..??

Gracias de antemano...


----------



## J2C (Oct 4, 2021)

Gaby69 dudo que jpretaccaro te conteste, la última vez que ingreso al Foro ha sido el 27 Abr 2013


Salu2.-


----------



## Gaby69 (Oct 4, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Gaby69 dudo que jpretaccaro te conteste, la última vez que ingreso al Foro ha sido el 27 Abr 2013
> 
> 
> Salu2.-


Ups, no me había percatado de eso... gracias...


----------

